# First Timer



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Guys,

I'm planning on getting a lab in a few months and am trying to prepare for training it. This will be the first dog that I have owned. I've seen the smartworks program recommended on here before and noticed that that program is pretty extensive and expensive if you purchase the whole thing. Would it work to just get the Basics package (about $130)? If anyone has tips for me to prepare or other programs to look at, I would greatly appreciate it. By the way, I am planning on using the dog for pheasant hunting and waterfowl hunting (mostly fields). Thanks guys.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

Get the Rick Stawski series Fowl Dawgs 1-3 and use the extra for birds and training gear.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Anybody have any other info to share?


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

I agree with labguy. Get Fowl Dogs and follow it to the t


----------

